# Fender? carbon fiber you say?



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ok here's the deal, 05 GTO with a smashed Fender, drivers side. 

I'm thinking I got 3 Options:

1 New or used OEM fender from GM or Parts car. I don't mind painting it
2 Fiberglass, Yuck... I hear they are a pain and don't look right.
3 Carbon fiber: A. it's more then likely China made
B. it might fit as well as Fiberglass

are my 3 assumtions right? I don't care about weight, I want it to look like right. and, i'd like it to be cheaper then a Brand new one, but if i need to buy brand new, i will


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

a new one from GM will be about 700 bucks. carbon fiber will not be cheap.. fiberglass will probably take a lot of work to look reasonable.. 

cheapest option is to keep an eye on craigslist and ebay for a used fender.. you can try cleveland pick-a-part.. they seem to have a lot of GTO parts. you might have to be a little patient but one should come up for sale somewhere.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ya i know, but it's embarassing to drive now... everyone asked "What Happened!?"


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

When you start looking around for parts you might be surprised on what you find. Parts (especially body parts)for these modern GTO's are becoming scarce. I would go the salvage parts route (from a Salvage Yard) or find someone parting out their car here on the Parts section of this forum. There seem to be a lot of front end collisions (shortage in front fenders and bumpers) in the salvage yards. Let me know if and where you find carbon fiber body parts for the GTO in your searching!

Also, the insurance companies are totaling these cars at an alarming rate for very little damage. If it is possible, avoid going through your insurance company for this repair .... just my opinion.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

4. Fix fender.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

When you start looking around for parts you might be surprised on what you find. Parts (especially body parts)for these modern GTO's are becoming scarce. I would go the Salvage Yard route for parts or someone individual parting out their car here on the Parts section of this forum. There seem to be a lot of front end collisions (shortage in front fenders and bumpers) in the salvage yards. 

Also, the insurance companies are totaling these cars at an alarming rate for very little damage. If it is possible, avoid going through your insurance company for this repair .... just my opinion.


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

I've always wanted to get these JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The factory fenders are very light, not much weight savings to be had. I'd go the most economical route.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Most parts aren't true CF... they are fiberglass with CF laid over top.

Best bet is a junk yard if your on a budget and expect about $1000 to paint and blend it.

Buy OEM new from GM.

Or get the Holden ones from JHP.
JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## LEDFOOT (Jan 8, 2011)

go with an oem fender!


----------

